# Nova PCE-fws xx



## filipe cunha (28 Abr 2011 às 21:38)

Ao que parece estará para breve uma nova PCE, a anterior versão a FWS 20, semelhante à WH 1081, entre outras do mercado, irá dar lugar a uma nova versão, pois já saiu a WH3081, aparentemente com sensores exteriores iguais à anterior versão (será que já vem com UV e Solar Radiation e só a consola não lerá!!!!), mudando a consola, a frequencia de transmissão, e com a introdução do UV.
Eis as novidades:

PROFESSIONAL WIRELESS WEATHER STATION
WITH SOLAR POWER TRANSMITTER
Transmission Range up to 100 Meters (300 ft)
WH3080 WITH RCC, WH3081 WITHOUT RCC

Description:
Big LCD weather station connect to PC, solar panel, UV index, weather
forecast, temperature, humidity, wind speed, direction, rain
weather station with solar transmitter and PC interface
Specification:
1. Indoor temperature range: 0°C to +50°C
2. Outdoor temperature range: -40°C to 65°C
3. Temperature accuracy: +/-1.0°C
4. Humidity range: 1%RH-99%
5. Humidity accuracy: +/- 5% under -20°C TO 65°C& 20%-98%
6. Wind speed range:0-50.0 m/s
7. Wind speed accuracy: +/-1 m/s(wind speed <10m/s)
+/-10%(wind speed >10m/s)
8. Rain range: 0 to 9,999mm
9. Rain accuracy: +/-1.5mm
10. Luminance range: 0-400,000 Lux
11. Accuracy:+/-10%
12. Dimension of Display:165 x 148 x 27mm
Features:
1. Solar powered transmitter
2. UV index (0-12)
3. Luminance for local measurement
4. USB port for easy connection to your PC
5. All the weather data from the base station and up to 4080 sets of
weather history data with user adjustable measuring intervals can
be recorded and uploaded to your PC
6. Free PC software for transfer of weather data to PC
7. Rainfall data (inches or mm):1-hour, 24-hour,one week, one month
and total since last reset.
8. Wind chill and Dew point temperature display (°F or °C)
All minimum and maximum values along with time and date of their
recordings
9. Wind speed(mph, m/s, km/h, knots, Beaufort)
10. Wind direction display with LCD compass
11. Weather forecast tendency arrow
12. Weather alarm modes for: temperature, humidity, wind chill, dew point,
rainfall, wind speed, air pressure, storm warning
13. Forecast icons based on changing barometric pressure
14. Barometric pressure (inHg or hPa )
15. Indoor and outdoor temperature display in degrees Fahrenheit or Celsius.
16. Indoor and outdoor humidity display in degrees Fahrenheit or Celsius.
17. RCC: Receive and displays the radio controlled time and date (WWVB, DCF
version available)
18. 12 or 24-hour time display
19. Perpetual calendar
20. Time zone setting
21. Time alarm
22. High light LED backlight
23. Wall hanging or free standing
24. Synchronized instant reception

Packing:
color box & English manual
box dimension: 410 x 380 x 140mm
4pcs/ctn,G.W.:11.20kgs, Meas.: 59 x 42 x 40.5cm

Price : FOB Shenzhen, China
USD 67.00/set based on Min. order 300 pcs per shipment
USD 65.00/set based on Min. order 500 pcs per shipment
USD 62.00/set based on Min. order 1000 pcs per shipment
Above quote is for the unit without RCC, if RCC required, the additional
cost is USD1.00/pc.
Lead time : With 45-50 days after order confirmation
Sample charge is USD 100.00/pc (50% more than export price but is
refundable in formal order. Plus EMS freight charge USD 100.00, the total
is USD200.00 for one sample. The delivery for sample is about 7-10 days
after receipt of payment

(Confidencia da fábrica)







Virá para o mercado mais cara +-20% do que a versão anterior...


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Muito bom sim senhor! 

Na Austrália já as comercializam, mas ainda não encontrei ninguém com uma online.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Abr 2011 às 23:39)

Já se vende um pouco por todo lado, mas pelo WU ainda não vi nenhuma...
Pequeno video 
http://excelatek.com.au/wh3081-solar-wireless-weather-station-installation-video/

Facil e rapido

Já agora a PCE na Australia saiu com o nome Digitech XC0348


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Abr 2011 às 23:59)

Achei uma http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101

Na Africa do Sul


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 00:08)

filipe cunha disse:


> Achei uma http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101
> 
> Na Africa do Sul



Obrigado Filipe!

Muito bom sim senhor. Lá está não é uma Davis, mas por este preço é realmente excelente para quem não quiser ou puder despender de um grande investimento inicial!

Obrigado por estas pesquisas tão exaustivas que fazes!


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Abr 2011 às 00:14)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado Filipe!
> 
> Muito bom sim senhor. Lá está não é uma Davis, mas por este preço é realmente excelente para quem não quiser ou puder despender de um grande investimento inicial!
> 
> Obrigado por estas pesquisas tão exaustivas que fazes!



Curioso, é os sensores exteriores serem iguais à PCE, apenas mudará a consola e não sei que mais....
Para quê irmos de Ferrari para o trabalho se podemos ir de Fiat 600


----------



## CarlosH (12 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Boas


Pois se desse para adquirir sómente a consola era mesmo 5 estrelas (*****) mas pelos vistos a frequencia do rádio é em 433Mgz ???? e se se confirmar tb não dá, só alterando mesmo o transistor mas .... quem sabe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Um abraço


----------



## Estação SP (13 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Por que é que dizem que A Oregon  é melhor que a PC??

a Oregon dá problemas e tem falhas de transmissao

Mas estas estaçaoes nao idicao as fazes d alua pois nao?

Mas vao indicar depois no pc?


----------



## CarlosH (14 Mai 2011 às 11:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Por que é que dizem que A Oregon  é melhor que a PC??
> 
> a Oregon dá problemas e tem falhas de transmissao
> 
> ...



Boas

Qualquer estação que tenha falhas de transmissão, é pq a sua localização não é a melhor. Para realmente ter uma boa transmissão:

1º - Não deve de existir qualquer obstáculos entre o emissor e o receptor, ou se eventualmente os houver terá de colocar o emissor o mais direccionado possível e com o mínimo de obstáculos possíveis para o receptor;

2º - É conveniente colocar tb o receptor o mais perto possível do emissor, para que esta não tenha as falhas de transmissão de que fala;

3º - Se eventualmente tb não for possível, poderá alterar, e se for possivel a antena de recepção para um comprimento de onda maior, para facilitar uma melhor recepção.

Quanto ás fases da Lua de que fala, não, algumas estações, pelo menos esta PCE-FWS – 20, não apresenta na consola as fases da lua, mas sim, é apresentado no quadro do programa (software cululus) no PC.

Um abraço


----------



## Estação SP (14 Mai 2011 às 14:39)

Mas as PCE axo qe sao sao iguais ás Oregon ou sao superios às Oregon em questao do material é melhor

O que dizem??

no axam o mesmo??


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 17:57)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas as PCE axo qe sao sao iguais ás Oregon ou sao superios às Oregon em questao do material é melhor
> 
> O que dizem??
> 
> no axam o mesmo??



Diz-me uma coisa, podes comprar uma Davis?


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mai 2011 às 23:45)

Geiras disse:


> Diz-me uma coisa, podes comprar uma Davis?



Nao nao posso
o maximo que posso gastar é 150 euros

a la crosse é esquecer 
a Oregon nao vale a pena pelo seu preço

Vou comprar a PCE


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao nao posso
> o maximo que posso gastar é 150 euros
> 
> a la crosse é esquecer
> ...



Ora, não foi facil chegar a uma conclusao ?

Na minha opinião, fizeste a escolha certa dentro dos possiveis


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao nao posso
> o maximo que posso gastar é 150 euros
> 
> a la crosse é esquecer
> ...




Boas
Se já te decidiste por uma PCE, irás para a FWS 20, em vigor no mercado ainda...no entanto a nova PCE, irá ser uma clone da WH3081, talvez a sair brevemente por cá (Espanha!), já com UV e Lightmeter...e quiça por uns pouquinhos Euros a mais que a PCE-FWS 20.....
Voçe decide


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2011 às 13:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Se já te decidiste por uma PCE, irás para a FWS 20, em vigor no mercado ainda...no entanto a nova PCE, irá ser uma clone da WH3081, talvez a sair brevemente por cá (Espanha!), já com UV e Lightmeter...e quiça por uns pouquinhos Euros a mais que a PCE-FWS 20.....
> Voçe decide



"em vigor no merdado ainda..."
Porque ainda?? já sao estaçoes que sao comercialisadas à uns bons anos

Mas agora axo que a PCE é melhor que a Oregon, devido ao seu preço e tambem nao dá muitos problemas, temos é de construir um RS só isso...

O que axam??


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

Estação SP disse:


> "em vigor no merdado ainda..."
> Porque ainda?? já sao estaçoes que sao comercialisadas à uns bons anos
> 
> Mas agora axo que a PCE é melhor que a Oregon, devido ao seu preço e tambem nao dá muitos problemas, temos é de construir um RS só isso...
> ...




Na minha opinião a PCE-FWS 20 (vulgar WH2081), já estará em "fim de fabricação", para dar lugar à uma nova PCE!!!!(nova WH3081) com UV e Lightmeter.

Os comerciantes/revendedores, existentes poderão ter bastantes ainda em stock, pois quanto maior foi a encomenda melhor o preço por unidade, além doutros custos associados, o que esses revendedores deverão baixar o preço até ficarem sem stock...pois a nova irá ter maior procura, penso eu de que

Quanto ao RS, conheço muitas com condições mais adversas que em Portugal e estão com o RS original, claro que com um RS caseiro protege-se mais tanto a vida do transmissor, como a veracidade dos dados transmitidos (termo/hidro), a minha não saiu de casa sem o RS caseiro e depois ventilado


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

filipe cunha disse:


> Na minha opinião a PCE-FWS 20 (vulgar WH2081), já estará em "fim de fabricação", para dar lugar à uma nova PCE!!!!(nova WH3081) com UV e Lightmeter.
> 
> Os comerciantes/revendedores, existentes poderão ter bastantes ainda em stock, pois quanto maior foi a encomenda melhor o preço por unidade, além doutros custos associados, o que esses revendedores deverão baixar o preço até ficarem sem stock...pois a nova irá ter maior procura, penso eu de que
> 
> Quanto ao RS, conheço muitas com condições mais adversas que em Portugal e estão com o RS original, claro que com um RS caseiro protege-se mais tanto a vida do transmissor, como a veracidade dos dados transmitidos (termo/hidro), a minha não saiu de casa sem o RS caseiro e depois ventilado



Entao ma estás a crer dizer que vao deixar de fabricar a WH1081?
e só vao fabricar esta nova??



entao mas a WH1081 tem painel solar? nao tem é UV e a consola é sencivel ao tacto

mas a nova tem painel solar e UV, mas nao tem consola sencivel ao tacto e o que é o Lightmeter??

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 22:27)

Estação SP disse:


> Entao ma estás a crer dizer que vao deixar de fabricar a WH1081?
> e só vao fabricar esta nova??
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente isso, penso eu, que será essa a estrategia, como em tudo que é novidade/descontinuidade...
Acrescentando que os 433Mhz terá talvez mais interferencias, pois é uma "onda" mais vulgar
O lightmeter é a radiação solar em watts*m2...
Ora vê esta  http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Exactamente isso, penso eu, que será essa a estrategia, como em tudo que é novidade/descontinuidade...
> Acrescentando que os 433Mhz terá talvez mais interferencias, pois é uma "onda" mais vulgar
> O lightmeter é a radiação solar em watts*m2...
> Ora vê esta  http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101



ui entao se é assim a PCE é mais superior à Oregon

mas a frequencia de todas as estaçoes PCE é 433Mhz no é??

e o preço da nova estaçoa PCE irá para uns 150 euros com os portes no é?

mas nunca ouve outra estaçao ai para tras com painel solar pois nao?
ou estou a fazer confusao com a nova estaçao??


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 23:07)

filipe cunha disse:


> O lightmeter é a radiação solar em watts*m2...
> Ora vê esta  http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101



Muito interessante. Nunca tinha percebido porque as estações mais baratas tinham sensor UV em vez de solar. O sensor solar é bem mais interessante.

Bom...


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Muito interessante. Nunca tinha percebido porque as estações mais baratas tinham sensor UV em vez de solar. O sensor solar é bem mais interessante.
> 
> Bom...



Mas a nova PCE tem painel solar e UV, no é??

filipe cunha entao já tens a nova PCE? 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/tua-estacao-meteorologica-192-66.html

tens ai um painel solar nas fotos


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 23:22)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas a nova PCE tem painel solar e UV, no é??
> 
> filipe cunha entao já tens a nova PCE?
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/tua-estacao-meteorologica-192-66.html
> ...




A minha PCE é uma com painel solar de origem apenas como carregador das pilhas do transmissor (wh2081), embora sinceramente ainda não vi a fundo o novo painel solar, mas parece-me igual...
O outro painel solar é para ventilar o RS


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Muito interessante. Nunca tinha percebido porque as estações mais baratas tinham sensor UV em vez de solar. O sensor solar é bem mais interessante.
> 
> Bom...



Sinceramente tambem não sei a diferença


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2011 às 23:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sinceramente tambem não sei a diferença



No fim desta página está uma curta explicação dos 2 sensores:

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/caracteristicas-tecnicas

As estações do I.M. têm todas sensor de Radiação Global.


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 23:39)

Atenção que a questão da frequência pode dever-se ao facto de a estação ser a que está à venda na Austrália! São muito milhares de quilómetros e consideráveis diferenças nas medidas, frequências e formatos por eles adoptados.
Tomando como exemplo a nossa estação estrela, a Davis (modelos sem fios), podem-se encontrar 2 versões diferentes: a americana que trabalha nos 902-928 MHz e a europeia nos 868 MHz.

Ora aqui será precisamente a mesma coisa, países diferentes com frequências diferentes, ambas certamente adaptadas à realidade do espectro radioeléctrico disponível.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 23:44)

HotSpot disse:


> No fim desta página está uma curta explicação dos 2 sensores:
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/caracteristicas-tecnicas
> 
> As estações do I.M. têm todas sensor de Radiação Global.



Boa explicação


----------



## Estação SP (16 Mai 2011 às 23:48)

Entao mas esse painel vinha em que estaçao WH1081 ou WH2061??


entao em que loja devo compar a nova PCE??

e com os portes vai para uns 150 euros no é??


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 23:56)

Estação SP disse:


> Entao mas esse painel vinha em que estaçao WH1081 ou WH2061??
> 
> 
> entao em que loja devo compar a nova PCE??
> ...



É assim:
Wh1081=PCE-fws 20 sem painel solar
WH2081=PCE-fws 20 com painel solar
WH3081=PCE-?????com painel solar+UV+lightmeter

A minha PCE, custou entregue em mão +-120€ (PCE-Espanha)... a nova não sei valores, e ainda não se comercializa por cá
http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/index.htm


----------



## Estação SP (17 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

a nova custa mais ou menos 114 euros, mais os portes é capaz de andar nos 150 euros no é? mais ou menos

mas ainda se vende esses tres tipos de estaçoes no é?


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

Estação SP disse:


> a nova custa mais ou menos 114 euros, mais os portes é capaz de andar nos 150 euros no é? mais ou menos
> 
> mas ainda se vende esses tres tipos de estaçoes no é?



Acho que sim, isto tudo depende dos mercados


----------



## Estação SP (17 Mai 2011 às 13:37)

filipe cunha disse:


> Acho que sim, isto tudo depende dos mercados



Mas em Espanha já existe a nova PCE, certo?

mas que loja é que eide de comprar??

e a frequencia dela? qual é a frequencia aqui para portugal?

entao o painel solar que ela tras serve para medir a radiaçao solar, para o UV e para carregar as pilhas


----------



## actioman (17 Mai 2011 às 16:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas em Espanha já existe a nova PCE, certo?
> 
> mas que loja é que eide de comprar??
> 
> ...



Estação SP, que grande confusão que para ai vai... 

Ora deixa lá ver se te posso ajudar a aclarar as ideias:

A nova estação meteorológica "Fine Offset" (nome que engloba todas as variantes destas estações, sejam Watson, PCE, National Geographic™, Weather Eye, etc), tem ainda não está a ser comercializada pela empresa PCE em Espanha.
Ao que parece primeiramente apareceu na Austrália a 119 Euros (há que contar com o acréscimo dos portes). Na Europa, onde apareceu à poucos dias na Inglaterra, está a aproximadamente 150 Euros.

Quanto à frequência não te preocupes, a que tem a australiana serve perfeitamente para cá.

Quanto à tua última questão, o painel solar serve para medir os UV e a radiação global solar (que nesta estação é apresentado na consola em lux e não nos habituais W/m2. Mas isso no software Cumulus por exemplo, já foi resolvido com uma equivalência e como tal o valor é publicado na web em W/m2).
Quanto ao carregar as pilhas, isso ainda não encontrei uma resposta conclusiva. Por isso não te sei responder.

Ainda sobre este novo modelo da gama Fine Offset, a consola não é táctil e quem ainda quiser usar o software Easy Weather (que é muito limitado), agora existe uma versão denominada "Plus", que já trás os campos para os novos sensores. Os cabos que tipo "telefónico" que conectam os vários sensores são de 6 fios ao invés das que temos que têm apenas 4.

Nesta thread estamos todos a partir do principio que a PCE a vai comercializar, mas nada se sabe. Lá fora vai aparecendo e muita gente está contente com ela. Parece que a captação de sinal é melhor e aquele picos de valores absurdos que por vezes alguns utilizadores têm repetidamente encontrado, não acontecem. Mas só quando estiver largamente difundida é que poderemos ter mais certezas. 

Se alguém quiser comprar este novo modelo, terá de ter em conta a assistência (isto não são Davis e ao fim de um ano ou pouco mais, muitas têm de substituir algum dos sensores. Como em tudo, há muitos outros casos onde tudo funciona bem durante vários anos!).
Eu se fosse aos que estão indecisos, esperaria mais uns mesitos. entretanto ela baixarão de preço e aparecerão em mais locais à venda.

O modelo Fine Offset WH2080, que é o que o Filipe Cunha tem. É igual à WH1080 (a que muitos de nós temos), mas tem o painel solar. Neste caso apenas serve como alimentação, não tem UV nem radiação solar, se bem, que com uma consola das WH3080/1 e um transmissor que funcione na mesma frequência, possivelmente deverá dar estes dados também.  Mas claro, entramos no campo da especulação pura e dura! 

Ainda uma última achega.
A diferença entre os modelos terminarem em 0 ou 1, prende-se com o facto de as que terminam em 0 terem o tal relógio rádio-controlado enquanto que os modelos terminados em 1 não têm esta funcionalidade.
Quer isto dizer que as versões que se vendem na PCE são as WH1080 e a WH2080.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Mai 2011 às 17:21)

actioman disse:


> O modelo Fine Offset WH2080, que é o que o Filipe Cunha tem. É igual à WH1080 (a que muitos de nós temos), mas tem o painel solar. Neste caso apenas serve como alimentação, não tem UV nem radiação solar, se bem, que com uma consola das WH3080/1 e um transmissor que funcione na mesma frequência, possivelmente deverá dar estes dados também.  Mas claro, entramos no campo da especulação pura e dura!



Boas
Ainda vou ter que fazer umas experiencias com a minha, pois desde que anda com pilhas lithium, desactivei o painel solar...mas há quem consiga dados no WD de UV e Lightmeter com uma fws-20, embora marados


----------



## Estação SP (17 Mai 2011 às 22:31)

Muito Obrigado!

Mas ainda nao vou comprar agora, secalhar daqui a 1 mes ou 2 nao sei bem

Entao mas posso comprar esta estaçao nova em qualquer mercado nao vai fazer diferença né?

mas no pode haver interferencias?

isso do relogio rádio controlado nem faz muita diferença tem a ver com a actualizaçao da data e das horas, no é?


----------



## actioman (17 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Ainda vou ter que fazer umas experiencias com a minha, pois desde que anda com pilhas lithium, desactivei o painel solar...mas há quem consiga dados no WD de UV e Lightmeter com uma fws-20, embora marados



Filipe explica lá melhor isso? Permite-me que desconfie que isso seja possível, pois a consola que todos temos (seja WH1080 ou 2080) não recebe os dados, logo não os pode processar para o software no computador e para além disso os cabos que também temos na estação (cabo telefónico de 2 pares), não tem espaço físico, falta-lhe 1 par, para que enviei esses dados. Tens algum link disso? É que para se ter um gráfico com os UV ou radiação global solar no wunderground basta configurar a conta para tal, aquilo não detecta automaticamente, por isso se fores por ai já sabes.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Mai 2011 às 13:56)

actioman disse:


> Filipe explica lá melhor isso? Permite-me que desconfie que isso seja possível, pois a consola que todos temos (seja WH1080 ou 2080) não recebe os dados, logo não os pode processar para o software no computador e para além disso os cabos que também temos na estação (cabo telefónico de 2 pares), não tem espaço físico, falta-lhe 1 par, para que enviei esses dados. Tens algum link disso? É que para se ter um gráfico com os UV ou radiação global solar no wunderground basta configurar a conta para tal, aquilo não detecta automaticamente, por isso se fores por ai já sabes.



Pois eu tambem estou desconfiado, mas houve cá um user que tem uma wh2081 (PCE - fws20) e tinha as ligações de origem, e debitava UV e lightmeter, embora com horarios marados, e claro, a consola não os tinha, apenas estavam accionados no wonderground e eram aqui que apareciam.
Por isso fiquei de por as ligações de origem na minha a ver que valores me dava, para tirar duvidas
Tambem já experimentei o software de origem da WH3081, mas por vezes não abre, por isso vou experimentar tambem isso


----------



## Estação SP (18 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

mas o painel solar é que dá os dados do UV e da radiaçao solar, nao tem nenhum sensor UV

pois é como dizes os cabos tem de ter mais fios para transmitir à estaçao meteorlogica a radiaçao solar e o index UV, pois ela só está a carregar a bateria.

a aqui perto de minha casa à uma estaçao La crosse, e essas estaçoes nao tem sensor UV e no wunderground aparece me o index UV e é mentira, e outras vezes já nao aparece...

Entao mas memso assim para vosses terem os dados da radiaçao solar e o index UV precisam da consola WH3080 e onde é que voces a compram à parte??


----------



## CarlosH (18 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

Boas 


Será!????????????????

Haja quem compre uma para a malta ver como é que é.

Mas eu tb estou em crer que para alterações lá terá de ser os sensores agregados ao emissor e a consola caso contrario zero.
Nesta  ainda tenho uma esperança!
Aguardemos para ver 
Um abraço

Tá muito calor


----------



## CarlosH (19 Mai 2011 às 20:57)

Hoje coloquei mais uma vez a radiação solar a funcionar na minha PCE - FWS 20, mas muito sinceramente tb nem sei explicar muito bem o que aconteceu para que ficasse a funcionar, e lá que está a dar, lá isso é verdade.

O que fiz foi fazer o donwload do software para a nova estação WH 3081, passados dois dias e como os dados tinham ficado bloqueados, resolvi retirar o software Easy Plus.

Acontece que hoje ao vir ver os dados da estação reparei que existiam dados de radiação solar e dos UV's, no programa cumulus a que está ligada a minha estação, de seguida fui ao wunderground, e fui colocar para dar dados no sistema, até agora tem estado a dar, até o gráfico está com uma configuração aceitavel. 

Muito sinceramente, lá que está a dar os dados, isso está, agora o que aconteceu e o pq, muito sinceramnete nem sei. 


Um abraço

[/QUOTE]


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

CarlosH disse:


> ...até o gráfico está com uma configuração aceitavel....



Não faço ideia de onde vem esse autêntico fenómeno do Entroncamento.

Gráfico com configuração aceitável? Não me parece...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Por esse gráfico, há sol no Entroncamento a noite toda.


----------



## CarlosH (19 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Não disse se era de noite, ou se é de dia, o que é real está lá, e só para quem queira ver, mas tb tem mais uma coisa, o que aki coloquei foi a experiência que se passou comigo, se não acreditam tb não tem importância, quem quiser que vá ver, mas uma coisa é certa, se eu aki coloquei esta pequena experiência, foi para que daki podesse surgir dialogo na matéria. 

Como nem se quer nos conhecemos, e o respeito é bonito, ficamos por aki.

É que já nem tenho mais idade para me chatear, nem paciência para polémicas, quem não gosta não come, mas tb não tem o direito de estragar.

O respeito é bom, e bonito!

Façam o favor de serem felizes, passem bem!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Carlos,

Desculpe se se sentiu ofendido de qualquer forma. Mas não posso aceitar que o gráfico esteja com uma "configuração aceitável".

São uns quaisquer valores que aparecem por lá, vindos sabe-se lá de onde. Se a estação não tem sensor, como pode apresentar esses dados. Provavelmente um bug do software.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

A estaçao pode ter o painel e esse painel tem como funçao carregar as pilhas da estaçao metoeorlogica, e o  painel desta nova estaçao WH3080 é muito semelhante ao painel da WH2080, mas mesmo assim nao sei

Axo que vai haver ai um problema qualquer que é no registo do UV e da radiaçao solar, porque o cabo "telefonico" nao tem os cabos para o UV e para a radiaçao solar, e vai haver ai uns pequenos atroplamentos nos dados...

O que se pode fazer é ver quantos cabos tem a nova WH3080 e depois fazer umas ligaçoes do painel ao termometro e ao higrometro, e ver se dá em alguma coisa...

e olha que no wunderground à erros, porque já vi umas vezes a aparecer  index UV numa estaçao La crosse onde ela nao existe


----------



## actioman (20 Mai 2011 às 00:47)

Só tenho uma coisa a referir, quem realmente quiser Sensor de UV e radiação solar global, que compre uma estação com os mesmos. 

Se têm tempo disponível e não querem gastar mais dinheiro isso já é com cada um. Agora acho que cada um de nós que pretende disponibilizar dados via net, de forma desinteressada para com o resto do mundo, que o faça da forma mais responsável possível ou então não coloque a sua estação online e "brinque" como entender com a sua estação. Até porque se existirem demasiadas vezes dados "estranhos" (as chamadas inconsistências), arriscam-se a serem apagados do WU. E esta até é uma das redes, dentro do género, mais benevolentes com os seus utilizadores. 

O Filipe logo no inicio deste tema de discussão, colocou um link com uma WH3080 a funcionar no WU. Volto aqui a deixar o link para assim observarem uma Fine-Offset a funcionar com os referidos sensores de forma correcta. A sua localização é na África do Sul. 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101

E aqui ficam os gráficos de ontem:






Ainda para quem quiser saber mais sobre estas estações deixo o link do fórum de suporte do software Cumulus, onde se tem debatido bastante esta nova estação low cost.

http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=13


Abraço!


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Isso de mandar a "realidade/veracidade" para o WU, tem muito que se lhe diga, eu conheço uma EM com "site proprio" e tambem é user por cá e claro manda dados para o WU, e quando chove a potes ou mesmo muita humidade, medida nas EMs vizinhas acima dos 90%, a dita cuja anda nos 10%, se é defeito do"medidor" não sei,mas acho que tem chaminé de lareira muito proxima...e continua assim há mais de 1 ano


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 00:17)

Pois.. é por isso que convem ter os sensores nas melhores condiçoes que os podemos por, para termos os melhores resultados, e nao andar aii a vender posta de pescada

e quando se faz alteraçoes covem fazer mos testes e etc.. para ver se correspondem na realidade, e podemos comparar com estaçoes meteororlogicas nos arredores

é uma grande responsablidade ter uma estaçao meteorologica, nao é só para dizer que tem uma estaçao meteorologica, mas sim ter a estaçao na melhores condiçoes de fornecer dados, e fazer a sua devida manutençao, que tudo neste mundo precisa

Só estou aqui para aprender com os membros deste forum e para depois dar a minha opiniao e ajudar os outros...


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

tens de colocar depois a tua estaçao tou curioso em ve la

deve de ser uma estaçao meteorologica boa, tipo Davis, mas nao tem tempo de vida muito prelongado no é?

Mas é claro a Davis é muito superior, é só parcida...


----------



## actioman (21 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

Estação SP disse:


> tens de colocar depois a tua estaçao tou curioso em ve la
> 
> deve de ser uma estaçao meteorologica boa, tipo Davis, mas nao tem tempo de vida muito prelongado no é?
> 
> Mas é claro a Davis é muito superior, é só parcida...



Estação, é incomparável! Davis é Davis e já está! 

Isto no nosso país em que os €€€ não abundam nos nosso bolsos é que compramos low-cost. Vai ver lá fora como é (especialmente US)! 

Os problemas destas estações não são apenas durabilidade, são fiabilidade dos sensores, perda de sinal mais frequente e consequentes picos de dados (registos repentinos de rajadas ciclónicas, ou diluvios em poucos segundos, etc), qualidade dos materiais e claro prestígio (que é uma consequência dos resultados _versus_ problemas). A Davis é quase uma "religião" no mundo das estações meteorológicas amadoras e semi-profissionais! 

Ainda deve demorar a chegar uns dias e resultou de várias circunstâncias. Estava à espera de ficar com uma Davis de uma escola americana, mas acabou por não se poder realizar a "transacção"  (vou ter de esperar mais uns tempos) e apareceu a hipotese de comprar uma a um inglês que tinha adquirido duas e ao final só quis ficar com uma pois num dos locais de instalação não lhe foi possível realizar a mesma (as tais "turras" com os condomínios). Por isso fiquei com esta ao preço da "uva mijona"! 

Agora como tudo tem os seus riscos, pois tenho a perfeita noção que irei servir de cobaia .

Eu vou dando notícias! 

Fiquem bem!


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

Entao nao chegas te a arranjar a Davis pois nao?'

agora estás é à espera que chegue a WH3080

tambem podia ter uma Davis, na minha escola onde eu ando eniciaram obras e entao andaram a remover tudo,  e tinham um Aerogerador e paineis solares e ao lado tinham uma Davis com cabos, disseram me que andavam a por bue cenas para o lixo, axo que fiquei sem ela...


----------



## actioman (3 Jun 2011 às 19:49)

Estação SP disse:


> Entao nao chegas te a arranjar a Davis pois nao?'
> 
> agora estás é à espera que chegue a WH3080



Não. Afinal acabei por ter de ficar sem essa Davis . Ela virá, terei é de esperar um pouco mais. 

Quanto à WH3080, chegou hoje! 

Para já está num local provisório, apenas a testar o funcionamento dos sensores. Já lhe provoquei umas "rajadas" e "alguma precipitação", tudo parece funcionar correctamente. É idêntica em tudo à PCE apenas tem o tal painel solar com os sensores de radiação solar e UV! 

Algumas imagens:
































O painel solar é diferente da PCE (WH2080). Este para além da célula foto-voltaica trás o sensor UV e um sensor de radiação solar.
Fica assim desvendado o mistério de saber-mos se as WH2030 apenas necessitariam de uma nova consola e funcionavam igual que as 3080.

Este é o painel solar do modelo WH2080 (neste caso uma foto do nosso colega Filipe Cunha):







E este é o novo sensor que vem com a 3ª geração das estações fine-offset:







Abraço!


----------



## Geiras (3 Jun 2011 às 20:03)

Parabéns actioman, excelente montagem!!


----------



## Estação SP (3 Jun 2011 às 22:10)

tá mesmo muito boa parabens 


agora vais ter é de substituir as estaçoes e colocares esta lá no telhado e meteres os dados dispoliblisados no MeteoElvas

entao na estaçao( na consola ) dá para por em W/m^2??


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

Muito bem,
Exacto os sensores exteriores são iguais, excepto a parte do painel solar que agora tem mais esses extras...e claro muda o emissor (frequencia) e consola.
De resto é um bom upgrade à anterior


----------



## actioman (4 Jun 2011 às 00:16)

Geiras disse:


> Parabéns actioman, excelente montagem!!



, Mas qual montagem, aqui está encima de um tubo encostado a uma parede e seguro apenas por um escadote! hehehehe. A finalidade é testar para já a estação durante uns dias! 



Estação SP disse:


> tá mesmo muito boa parabens
> 
> agora vais ter é de substituir as estaçoes e colocares esta lá no telhado e meteres os dados dispoliblisados no MeteoElvas
> 
> entao na estaçao( na consola ) dá para por em W/m^2??



Sim isso será numa fase posterior, após eu me certificar que esta serve as minhas expectativas!

Na consola, como poderás ver nas fotos, apenas aparece a radiação solar em Lux e em Fc (foot-candle). Medidas pouco utilizadas (esta fc nem sequer é utilizada como valor universal), mas o Cumulus faz a conversão para W/m2.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Jun 2011 às 00:25)

Já agora, o cabo que sai do painel solar para o transmissor é de 6 fios?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2011 às 00:25)

Boa actioman. Boa sorte com esses testes!


----------



## Estação SP (7 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Boas,

Em comparaçao com outra estaçao uma diferença de 10km/h é muito??

nas mediçoes do vento


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jun 2011 às 17:50)

Excelente esta nova PCE/Watson.

A adição destas novas funcionalidades (UV e Solar) ainda tornam mais valiosa esta estação.

Grande best-buy. 

Actionman, debita lá para o site, as novas leituras que tens disponíveis.


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 00:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já agora, o cabo que sai do painel solar para o transmissor é de 6 fios?



Sim é! 









Estação SP disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em comparaçao com outra estaçao uma diferença de 10km/h é muito??
> 
> nas mediçoes do vento



Na minha humilde opinião, acho que não! Mas... tudo depende da distancia entre elas, se essa diferença é sempre a mesma, ou apenas por vezes, se há uma que notoriamente tem velocidades sempre superiores à outra, da localização de ambas (se têm obstáculos por perto ou não), da altitude a que cada uma está, etc. 




HotSpot disse:


> Excelente esta nova PCE/Watson.
> 
> A adição destas novas funcionalidades (UV e Solar) ainda tornam mais valiosa esta estação.
> 
> ...



Sim tenho de fazer isso. Primeiro como ando numa de teste puro e duro, do género tapar o painel solar, colocar o termo-higrometro no congelador , fazer resets, tirar pilhas colocar pilhas, aquilo não se parecem com  gráficos nem com nada! Ainda me diziam que a estação estava marada! .

Em breve coloco aqui uns gráficos.  Desde ontem que a tenho já sempre ligada sem grandes "maluquices", apenas a localização não é a ideal, está perto do telhado e dentro do "diz que" abrigo de radiação solar que trás de fábrica, por isso as máximas são altitas ainda! .


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2011 às 14:33)

actioman disse:


> Sim tenho de fazer isso. Primeiro como ando numa de teste puro e duro, do género tapar o painel solar, colocar o termo-higrometro no congelador ,



 Já estás a testar a resistência a invernos rigorosos, ou é o desespero por ver temperaturas negativas e neve?


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jun 2011 às 20:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já estás a testar a resistência a invernos rigorosos, ou é o desespero por ver temperaturas negativas e neve?



Lithium para cima


----------



## Estação SP (9 Jun 2011 às 23:22)

Bem eu dantes tinha a estaçao mais baixa , e nao apanhava vento do quadrante NW e do W mais ou menos..

e agora com este tubo mais alto começou a ter vento de W,  o problema é que a NW tenho um predio(de 3º andar recuado) para ter vento tinha de ter uma torre de 14 a 16 metros e axo que nao vale a pena, que nao me deixa ter muito vento

As rajadas sao muito semelhantes à outra estaçao, o problema está é na média do vento, tem alturas que o vento nao há

a distancia entre cada uma é de 1km ou 1km e meio, nada mais do que isso


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Jun 2011 às 13:29)

Boas
Já que estamos num topico sobre a WH3080 e por acrescimo o exemplo da estação existente da Africa do Sul, só para acrescentar que com mais sensores a localização não perdoa...já repararam que nessa estação por volta das 11horas é que os UVs disparam....sombras!!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Jul 2011 às 22:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boa actioman. Boa sorte com esses testes!



Já agora quando acaba a fase de testes, já devia estar a bulir...


----------



## actioman (12 Jul 2011 às 00:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já agora quando acaba a fase de testes, já devia estar a bulir...



Pois tens razão. Mas agora tem sido uma fase mais complicada de trabalho e a meteo tem de ficar em stand by! 

Assim que puder é para a subir ao mastro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2014 às 14:52)

actioman disse:


> Não. Afinal acabei por ter de ficar sem essa Davis . Ela virá, terei é de esperar um pouco mais.
> 
> Quanto à WH3080, chegou hoje!
> 
> ...




boa tarde 
Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorologica, tenho andado a ver a WH3080.
Tenho estado a andar a procura mas não a encontro a venda , pode-me informar algum site para comprar?
obrigado


----------



## faroeste (13 Abr 2014 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.
Onde posso conprar esta estação WH3080
Se possivel enviar link.
Obrigado


----------



## Costadinove (26 Abr 2014 às 02:07)

faroeste disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Onde posso conprar esta estação WH3080
> Se possivel enviar link.
> Obrigado



Olá boa noite
Eu mandei vir a minha deste site:
http://www.nevadaradio.co.uk/weather-stations/nevada-wh3080-solar

99,00£

Já agora e a titulo informativo, pede para eles mandarem um par de baterias suplentes, porque as que vêm no Kit são baterias dos chinocas e não valem nada.
Esse Kit usa baterias AA alcalinas recargáveis de 1,5Volts

Tenho montes de dificuldade para arranjar.
A minha estação está desligada por essa razão

Estou a ponderar colocar umas mesmo de 1,2Volts (alcalinas e recarregáveis claro  )

Boa sorte


----------



## Furby (26 Abr 2014 às 11:20)

Costadinove disse:


> Olá boa noite
> Eu mandei vir a minha deste site:
> http://www.nevadaradio.co.uk/weather-stations/nevada-wh3080-solar
> 
> ...




Uma simples pesquisa no Fórum, e tinha encontrado alguns tópicos onde eu já referi onde encontrar as pilhas à venda.

Deixo novamente o link, de onde eu já encomendei vários produtos, é de confiança esta empresa/loja em Inglaterra.


*Spare pack of 2 x AA rechargeable alkaline batteries 1.5V 2000mAh* - £5.95 libras

http://wsplc.com/weather-stations/8...2000mah-for-the-w-8681-solar-transmitter.html

O que fica um bocado caro, é os custos de envio.

Por isso se pensar mandar vir apenas as duas pilhas conte pagar pelo menos de custos de envio no valor de £8.00 libras.

Ou seja, as duas pilhas já com envio ficam na ordem dos 16,00€

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## Furby (26 Abr 2014 às 11:29)

faroeste disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Onde posso conprar esta estação WH3080
> Se possivel enviar link.
> Obrigado




*faroeste*,


Opte antes por esta Estação Meteorológica:

*Watson W8681 Solar*

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

*Preço:*

120,88€

*Custos de envio para Portugal:*

9,50€ ( Entrega em 24h pela empresa GLS)

12,00€ (Entregue em 24 pela empresa MRW)


Se quiser algo melhor, tem a modelo a seguir:

http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html

*Preço:* 242,00€


Esta empresa / loja é de confiança, pois eu já mandei vir várias coisas de lá e sempre sem problemas e recebidas em casa em 24 horas.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## Furby (26 Abr 2014 às 11:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boa tarde
> Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorologica, tenho andado a ver a WH3080.
> Tenho estado a andar a procura mas não a encontro a venda , pode-me informar algum site para comprar?
> obrigado




*Joaopaulo*,


Opte antes por esta Estação Meteorológica:

*Watson W8681 Solar*

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

*Preço:*

120,88€

*Custos de envio para Portugal:*

9,50€ ( Entrega em 24h pela empresa GLS)

12,00€ (Entregue em 24 pela empresa MRW)


Se quiser algo melhor, tem a modelo a seguir:

http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html

*Preço:* 242,00€


Esta empresa / loja é de confiança, pois eu já mandei vir várias coisas de lá e sempre sem problemas e recebidas em casa em 24 horas.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2014 às 15:18)

Boa tarde
Obrigado furby!
Comprei esta segunda-feira a estação watson w8681 solar.
Ainda não a coloquei no sítio definitivo e ando a fazer alguns testes com o software cumulus.
Tenho comparado os valores de humidade da estação do ISEP e os meus valores são inferiores em 15%, não sei de estarão corretos os meus dados ou não ...
No cumulus gostaria que alguém que trabalha com este software me ajuda-se a colocar as horas(nascer e por do sol) que não estou a conseguir.
Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Abr 2014 às 17:07)

No Cumulus, configure os dados de Latitude e Longitude para a sua localização. A informação de nascer e por do sol dependem dessa configuração.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2014 às 09:30)

Bom dia 
Comprei a w8681 solar esta semana e intalei o cumulus, para conseguir visualizar os valores da radiação solar em w/m2.
Ontem a noite verifiquei que o painel sem estar receber radiação nenhuma , regista no cumulus 4 w/m2.
Será que tenho de calibrar alguma coisa ?
Obg


----------



## Costadinove (8 Mai 2014 às 23:35)

Furby disse:


> Uma simples pesquisa no Fórum, e tinha encontrado alguns tópicos onde eu já referi onde encontrar as pilhas à venda.
> 
> Deixo novamente o link, de onde eu já encomendei vários produtos, é de confiança esta empresa/loja em Inglaterra.
> 
> ...



Olá Furby

Obrigado pela informação da loja.

as minhas anteriores baterias eram iguais às das fotos, duraram 1 ano em serviço mas pode ser que as pilhas já fossem velhas na loja. As do Kit vinham com prazo de 2012-12. lolllllll (um kit recebido em Fev de 2103)
Podes dizer se as tuas estão ao serviço à muito tempo?
Em principio vou encomendar dessa loja que propões.

Costadinove


----------



## Furby (11 Mai 2014 às 04:38)

Costadinove disse:


> Olá Furby
> 
> Obrigado pela informação da loja.
> 
> ...




Possuo três estações destas montadas (Watson W-8681 Solar) duas delas já no exterior à cerca de dois anos e sem problemas alguns.

Convém é antes de instalar a estação no exterior, recarregar as pilhas num bom carregador e só depois as colocar na estação.

Em cerca de dois anos que possuo as estações no exterior, nunca precisei de trocar e/ou retirar as pilhas originais, na ultima manutenção recente que fiz ás estações medi com o multímetro e as pilhas estão como novas e com carga no máximo, o painel solar cumpre bem o seu papel de manter sempre as pilhas com carga.

De qualquer forma, tenho guardado um pack de 4 destas pilhas novas, para caso seja necessário as mudar. Apenas tenho o cuidado, de três em três meses, dar uma carga nas pilhas para que não se estraguem, deve-se fazer sempre isso a pilhas recarregáveis que não se dê uso durante um largo período de tempo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 17:49)

boas!
Tenho uma w8681-solar ligada ao cumulus software, hoje reparei que os valores de velocidade do vento na consola e no software nunca são iguais ..








Alguém me pode explicar porque que isto acontece ?
obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 18:06)

Tens a consola em modo "média" e não "rajada", que é a máxima durante a transmissão. O Cumulus mostra como velocidade principal esse máximo. Na consola, carrega uma vez na velocidade do vento, e depois na seta para cima, a ver se fica em modo Gust.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 18:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tens a consola em modo "média" e não "rajada", que é a máxima durante a transmissão. O Cumulus mostra como velocidade principal esse máximo. Na consola, carrega uma vez na velocidade do vento, e depois na seta para cima, a ver se fica em modo Gust.



Era mesmo isso! obrigado
Já agora sabes como meter uma casa decimal na velocidade do vento no cumulus?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 18:40)

Já vem por defeito no Cumulus, deves ter mudado sem te aperceberes. No menu Configuration, Station, procura uma opção que diz algo parecido a "Round wind speeds", desmarca e OK.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2014 às 19:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já vem por defeito no Cumulus, deves ter mudado sem te aperceberes. No menu Configuration, Station, procura uma opção que diz algo parecido a "Round wind speeds", desmarca e OK.



Mais uma vez , obrigado! Já consegui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Boas!
Tenho um EM w8681 solar e hoje pela primeira vez deixou de conseguir ligar a consola !
Fui ao telhado há pouco e tirei as pilhas e metei umas novas, mas o LED do transmissor ficou ligado continuamente ...??
Alguém me consegue ajudar a resolver isto?
obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Será que foi o transmissor que avariou ?
Na consola apenas tenho "---"


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 03:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será que foi o transmissor que avariou ?
> Na consola apenas tenho "---"



Desde que esteja protegido por um bom RS, o transmissor não avaria assim sem mais nem menos.


O mais provável é que seja uma simples perda de sinal, típico nestas estações mais baratas. Já me aconteceu muitas vezes na minha PCE, e eu lá ia mudando a posição da consola ou fazendo um reset e o sinal voltava e era capaz de ficar vários meses sem o perder novamente.


O LED do transmissor pisca a cada vez que os dados são enviados para a consola. Enquanto estiveres sem sinal, ele fica permanentemente ligado. 


Agora se isso se mantiver é porque a posição da estação/consola não é a ideal. Qual é a distância entre eles? Há muitas paredes pelo meio? É que muitas vezes a causa das perdas de sinal é devido ao pouco alcance que tem este transmissor, basta uma parede mais espessa para a ligação se perder.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Set 2014 às 08:53)

Se funcionou até agora...e não houve alterações de locais, nem as pilhas gastas....
Que RS tens, não entrou agua pelas laterais, o meu inicial avariou assim, agua, veio outro na garantia e está a funcionar há 4 anos, com as mesmas pilhas


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 10:19)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Desde que esteja protegido por um bom RS, o transmissor não avaria assim sem mais nem menos.
> 
> 
> O mais provável é que seja uma simples perda de sinal, típico nestas estações mais baratas. Já me aconteceu muitas vezes na minha PCE, e eu lá ia mudando a posição da consola ou fazendo um reset e o sinal voltava e era capaz de ficar vários meses sem o perder novamente.
> ...




Boas!
Hoje de manhã olhei para a consola e já lá estavam os valores todos !
Acho que não será perda de sinal por causa da distância pois moro no ultimo andar no prédio e a estação está mesmo por cima , no telhado ( deverão ser cerca de 8metros de distância)..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 10:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Se funcionou até agora...e não houve alterações de locais, nem as pilhas gastas....
> Que RS tens, não entrou agua pelas laterais, o meu inicial avariou assim, agua, veio outro na garantia e está a funcionar há 4 anos, com as mesmas pilhas



Boas!
Alterei o local há cerca de 10. Dias , a minha dúvida será em se tenho de subir mais o RS , pois como vês na foto não sei se a chuva consegue ao bater no solo saltar para dentro do RS...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 19:04)




----------



## filipe cunha (16 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Quando o meu avariou tinha um RS desses, bem feito e tudo... com chuvas e ventos laterais fortes...lá se foi o transmissor, já tenho alertado em muitos topicos sobre esse tipo de RSs, mas força com isso ahh não se esqueçam que os conceituados RSs, não teem contacto directo com o ar pelas laterais, apenas circula o ar na vertical
O meu já com 4 anos, ventilado, sem problemas, nem pilhas gasta,....
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/filipecunha/rs2.jpg


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2014 às 20:17)

Já agora se voltar a acontecer algo assim , sabes dizer onde comprar apenas os transmissores ?
Alguma loja ,site...
Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Set 2014 às 20:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já agora se voltar a acontecer algo assim , sabes dizer onde comprar apenas os transmissores ?
> Alguma loja ,site...
> Obrigado



No meu caso, comuniquei a avaria à PCE-Iberica  e eles em 24horas enviaram outro


----------



## Furby (17 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já agora se voltar a acontecer algo assim , sabes dizer onde comprar apenas os transmissores ?
> Alguma loja ,site...
> Obrigado




Por exemplo na *"Astro Radio"* em Espanha:

http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...0&tf=category&to=r&tf=price&to=nr&id=ptqsIccc


ou na *"Waters & Stanton Ltd"* em Inglaterra:


http://wsplc.com/weather-stations.html


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2014 às 11:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


>




Olá Joaopaulo

Na minha opinião o RS com o termohigrómetro deveria ser afastado da habitação e certamente deveria ficar virado de modo a que por baixo dele não esteja a placa a irradiar/convectar calor/ar quente.
A mesma crítica vai para a montagem apresentada no tópico "A tua Estação Meteorológica". Apesar de que na última não ser tão influenciada pois se encontra a maior distância das superfícies mais próximas.
Suponho que o facto de estar virado dessa maneira seja para o painel apanhar a maior quantidade de radiação, mas penso que poderá haver ali algumas influências no registo do termohigrómetro da maneira como está instalado.


----------



## Costadinove (9 Out 2014 às 02:45)

A minha dá problemas de comunicação entre a estação e a consola (muitos até)
Já esteve desligada por algum tempo por falta de baterias alcalinas recarregáveis de 1.5V, o fornecedor da estação não tinha para venda.
Mandei vir fabricação Canadiana.
Os problemas de comunicação podem ser originados pela distancia entre os 2 elementos (estação e consola) Tenho umas paredes pelo meio e a estação está a uma distancia de 20 a 25 metros.


----------



## Furby (10 Out 2014 às 02:01)

Costadinove disse:


> A minha dá problemas de comunicação entre a estação e a consola (muitos até)
> *Já esteve desligada por algum tempo por falta de baterias alcalinas recarregáveis de 1.5V, o fornecedor da estação não tinha para venda.
> Mandei vir fabricação Canadiana.*
> Os problemas de comunicação podem ser originados pela distancia entre os 2 elementos (estação e consola) Tenho umas paredes pelo meio e a estação está a uma distancia de 20 a 25 metros.




Referente ás pilhas...

Eu já lhe tinha dado a resposta em Abril de 2014, no tópico aqui (*Mensagem #70*): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nova-pce-fws-xx.5597/page-5 .

Agora outra coisa, você disse que entretanto comprou umas pilhas "Made in Canada"...

Não sei se essas pilhas que você comprou "Made in Canada" são as de marca *"Pure Energy"* Alkaline Recharheable AA RX 6 2000MaH 1,5v, que até se encontram aos montes à venda no eBay.











Se forem, tenha muito cuidado com essas pilhas, pois conheço duas pessoas que também compraram essas pilhas (no eBay), por não saberem onde comprarem iguais ás originais que vêm com a estação Watson, PCE-FWS e outras idênticas, e passados três a quatro meses, tinham as pilhas completamente vazadas (liquido derramado) dentro do compartimento da estação (Sensor Exterior) e devido a isso, causaram corrosão a vários componentes internos do sensor, desta forma dando por perdido todo o sensor, sendo a pessoa obrigada a comprar um novo para substituição, pois começaram também com problemas idêntico ao seu, de perdas de sinal e dados incorrectos.

Estive a analisar as pilhas "Pure Energy", e realmente não se entende, para o preço que elas custam (1 Pack de 2 e 4 pilhas chegam a custar 15,00€ a 20,00€) acontecer o que aconteceu, uma das pilhas ficou cheia de ferrugem.

Isto tudo em cerca de três a quatro meses de as pilhas terem estado em contacto com o exterior mas dentro do compartimento das pilhas do próprio sensor da estação.

Portanto, aconselho, sempre a comprar as pilhas iguais ás que vêm com as próprias estações.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Out 2014 às 13:50)

Furby disse:


> Referente ás pilhas...
> 
> Eu já lhe tinha dado a resposta em Abril de 2014, no tópico aqui (*Mensagem #70*): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nova-pce-fws-xx.5597/page-5 .
> 
> ...



Eu tenho logo há 4 anos no emissor da PCE, de lithium e até agora sem problemas...2 custam por cá 7 ou 8 €s


----------



## Costadinove (15 Out 2014 às 04:19)

Furby disse:


> Referente ás pilhas...
> 
> Eu já lhe tinha dado a resposta em Abril de 2014, no tópico aqui (*Mensagem #70*): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nova-pce-fws-xx.5597/page-5 .
> 
> ...



Olá Furby
Obrigado pela exposição desta situação.
Realmente foram essas as baterias que comprei.

Pensei que fossem qualquer coisa de decente e pelos vistos é mais uma treta no Ebay.
Procurei no mercado nacional e não encontrei nada.
Questionei o vendedor da estação e não tinha para entrega as baterias da estação.
Desta maneira tive que comprar no ebay quando tive oportunidade.

Relativamente à má comunicação o problema parece aparentemente resolvido.
Após um apagão na minha zona, a estação começou a comunicar automaticamente, o que leva a concluir que algum equipamento na minha casa ou perto, estaria a criar interferências. Já está a trabalhar ininterruptamente à 4 dias sem problemas.

Quanto às pilhas "Pure Energy", terei que ficar atento a elas para ver se não provocam estragos.

Furby, mais uma vez obrigado pelo aviso.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 10:55)

Costadinove disse:


> Olá Furby
> Obrigado pela exposição desta situação.
> Realmente foram essas as baterias que comprei.
> 
> ...



OK 

Também dei resposta no outro tópico.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 14:37)

Boas!!

Ontem a minha watson w-8681 solar voltou a deixar de enviar dados para a consola .
Hoje já está novamente a funcionar , mas no cumulus apareceu-me este erro, já aconteceu a alguém ?O que devo fazer?





Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Out 2014 às 21:19)

Tens que ir à linha 42, do dayfile (Programas, Cumulus, Data, Mês de Outubro, Linha 42), e corrirgir, já me aconteceu faltar um virgula.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Boa tarde a todos,

A minha lá cross w 1600 deu o berro., deixou de comunicar para a base.

Estou a pencar mandar vir w8681 solar. Gostaria de saber a diferença entre esta e a nova da pce? Não tenho problemas de mandar vir de um país qualquer, desde que dentro da Europa.

Ps: já estive a ver no site astro rádio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 16:11)

boas!

Hoje tive a limpar o pluviômetro da minha W8681-solar, mas antes de subir ao telhado para ir tirar o pó , desliguei o cabo usb da consola ao PC e também tirei as pilhas da consola.
Fiz tudo isto pensando que ao voltar no telhado não teria valores de chuva registados , mas pelos vistos não resultou ...









Alguém sabe como posso tirar estes "3,9mm" ?
Estive a ver no data , mas não sei em que doc.texto tenho que alterar..


obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

boas!
Hoje cerca das 6h da manhã, o sensor de direção do vento deixou de funcionar e ainda continua.
Na consola nem sequer aparece a setinha da direcão e no cumulus ficou sempre para Norte.









O que eu acho estranho é que o cabo do sensor de velocidade do vento , vai ligar ao sensor de direcção ... o anemómetro está a funcionar mas o da direção não.





Já aconteceu isto a alguém ?

obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boas!
> 
> Hoje tive a limpar o pluviômetro da minha W8681-solar, mas antes de subir ao telhado para ir tirar o pó , desliguei o cabo usb da consola ao PC e também tirei as pilhas da consola.
> Fiz tudo isto pensando que ao voltar no telhado não teria valores de chuva registados , mas pelos vistos não resultou ...
> ...


O transmissor guarda os dados de chuva por si próprio num "contador" interno, para que, mesmo que a estação perca o sinal, a chuva acumulada possa ser correcta. Foi isso que se passou, assim que se ligou a consola de novo, o transmissor enviou os dados de chuva que faltavam (falsos neste caso). No Cumulus está um menu a dizer Edit, e uma opção a dizer Today's Rain, é só mudar.

Quanto ao segundo problema já vi parecido em X estações destas mas nunca me aconteceu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

Obrigado , o problema do sensor de direção do vento parece que já consegui arranjar .


----------



## CptRena (1 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

O ficheiro que procura deve ser o Today.txt
O catavento deve/devia ser mal contacto nas ligações.
Limpar bem os contactos e aplicar um lubrificante isolante (vaselina, lubrificante de siliconte, entre outros) evita que torne a acontecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 16:06)

Alguém sabe como limpar a memória da consola de uma watson w8681 solar?


----------



## Furby (13 Fev 2015 às 17:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Alguém sabe como limpar a memória da consola de uma watson w8681 solar?




Página 15 do manual Inglês em PDF:

Manual Watson-W-8681-Solar: http://www.filedropper.com/manualwatson-w-8681-solar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 17:22)

Obrigado *Furby *


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado , o problema do sensor de direção do vento parece que já consegui arranjar .



como fizéste?


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 16:01)

Já não me lembro muito bem , mas penso que só tirei o cabo e voltei a ligar ...deveria ser mau contacto!


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Fev 2015 às 16:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já não me lembro muito bem , mas penso que só tirei o cabo e voltei a ligar ...deveria ser mau contacto!


 pois isso já eu fiz e nada :-(


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

Furby disse:


> Página 15 do manual Inglês em PDF:
> 
> Manual Watson-W-8681-Solar: http://www.filedropper.com/manualwatson-w-8681-solar


Estou a tentar fazer .Não estou a conseguir alguém tem a mesma consola ? Que me consiga dizer como faz?


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 14:23)

Boas,

Alguém tem alguma consola da estacão watson w8681 - solar , para vender?
É esta:





A minha está com um problema na entrada USB e assim não consigo fazer ligação com o PC .

Obrigado


----------



## Furby (25 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém tem alguma consola da estacão watson w8681 - solar , para vender?
> É esta:
> ...




Caso não encontre alguém que venda uma consola usada, tem sempre a hipótese de adquirir uma nova na loja *"AstroRadio"* em Espanha.

Mas atenção, não sei até que ponto a consola da "*Watson W-8681 Solar"* é compatível com a estação *"PCE-FWS"*, pois esta ultima estação, não possui painel solar para carregar pilhas nem medidor de UV / Light.

Aliais, na imagem que o *"joaopaulo"* coloca, vê-se que a consola não está a receber sinais de UV / Light.

Link: http://www.astroradio.com/514029.html

PVP:          49.95 Euros
IVA (21%): 10.49 Euros
Envio:         9.50 Euros
Total:         *69.94 Euros*


*
Nota*: Tenha em atenção, que uma estação *"Watson W-8681 Solar"* nova na mesma loja, tem o seguinte preço (Isto, para que possa comparar com a compra de apenas uma consola).

Link: http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

PVP: 101.94 Euros
IVA (21%): 21.41 Euros
Envio: 9.50 Euros
Total: *132.85 Euros*


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 17:17)

Furby disse:


> Caso não encontre alguém que venda uma consola usada, tem sempre a hipótese de adquirir uma nova na loja *"AstroRadio"* em Espanha.
> 
> Mas atenção, não sei até que ponto a consola da "*Watson W-8681 Solar"* é compatível com a estação *"PCE-FWS"*, pois esta ultima estação, não possui painel solar para carregar pilhas nem medidor de UV / Light.
> 
> ...


Boas *Furby,*

A foto que coloquei não é da minha estação , como não tinha fotos dela aqui no pc  , fui a net e copiei essa ...

Depois encontrei umas fotos que já tina deixado aqui o fórum , nesta página:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nova-pce-fws-xx.5597/page-6


----------



## Furby (26 Mar 2015 às 20:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas *Furby,*
> 
> A foto que coloquei não é da minha estação , como não tinha fotos dela aqui no pc  , fui a net e copiei essa ...
> 
> Depois encontrei umas fotos que já tina deixado aqui o fórum , nesta página:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nova-pce-fws-xx.5597/page-6




Tente colocar anúncios no *OLX*, *CustoJusto* e até mesmo aqui no Fórum na secção de Compras/Vendas, pode ser que apareça alguém que tenha uma consola para venda usada e bom estado ou até mesmo nova com um preço em conta.

Caso depois o *"joaopaulo"* consiga arranjar uma consola para substituir a sua com o problema no USB, se decidir vender essa usada tenho uma pessoa amiga que poderá estar interessada, dependendo do preço e tendo em conta o problema do USB e caso não tenha mais nenhum problema.

Para terminar, não sei se a sua estação ainda se encontra dentro do período de garantia, mas se estiver na garantia, tente entrar em contacto com a loja/empresa e explique a situação a fim de a consola ser trocada.

Boa sorte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 21:23)

Furby disse:


> Tente colocar anúncios no *OLX*, *CustoJusto* e até mesmo aqui no Fórum na secção de Compras/Vendas, pode ser que apareça alguém que tenha uma consola para venda usada e bom estado ou até mesmo nova com um preço em conta.
> 
> Caso depois o *"joaopaulo"* consiga arranjar uma consola para substituir a sua com o problema no USB, se decidir vender essa usada tenho uma pessoa amiga que poderá estar interessada, dependendo do preço e tendo em conta o problema do USB e caso não tenha mais nenhum problema.
> 
> ...



Boas,
A estação comprei na Astro radio , mas já não tem garantia..

Entretanto ontem consegui coloca-la a funcionar: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO8

Se depois aparecer novamente o problema, tento comprar uma consola nova.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Abr 2015 às 23:10)

E passado 4,5 anos com pilhas de lítio no emissor, a consola avisa que estão a ficar fracas


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2016 às 20:22)

Passados praticamente dois anos , chegou ao fim a vida do sensor ( Temperatura e Humidade) da minha estação Watson w8681-Solar. 

Recordo que a estação esteve maior parte do tempo instalada a cerca de 1km do Mar ( Francelos-VNGaia) , resultado a salitre/Humidade entranharam-se bem nos componentes ao longo do tempo.

Fotos:


----------

